# Miami LBS?



## anthro (Dec 17, 2004)

Any recommendations for a Miami LBS? I'm newly back in town and want a reliable shop to build up my dream bike. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Cerberus (Apr 10, 2003)

*Bikes To Go...*



anthro said:


> Any recommendations for a Miami LBS? I'm newly back in town and want a reliable shop to build up my dream bike. Any help would be appreciated!


305/666-7702. See Max, Calvin or David. They are a great road shop and can really build a bike.


----------



## anthro (Dec 17, 2004)

*thanks!*



Cerberus said:


> 305/666-7702. See Max, Calvin or David. They are a great road shop and can really build a bike.


Many thanks. Actually, I've just found a place, Business Cycles, a one-man shop in the SW section specializing in high-end bikes, that looks really good.


----------

